# Toby: Daddys Jumper. New pic!



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol: My flatmate was a little careless and left his jumper on the sofa. Toby has now laid full claim to it as you can see.










'Hi Mummy. Look what Daddy left for me.'










'What do you mean he won't like me sitting on it?'










'Its mine now.'










'Anyway, he can't say no. Look how cute I look'


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... what a sweetie he is!!! :heart 

What is a man's "jumper"????? A jumper here in Canada is a type of dress for a woman !!! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey, anything left out is fair game for the kittehs.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sweet Toby can have anything he wants! How could anyone say no to that face? :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I love how he usually has his mouth open a little, like in the first picture. It always looks like he's about to say something.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

In the UK, a "jumper" is a sweater.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> In the UK, a "jumper" is a sweater.


In college and when I lived in England, I was taught British English... then when I came to teach in Pennsylvania, everyone made fun of me for a while - jumper, lorry, flat, take-away... :lol: 

Adorable pictures of the Tobster, Allie! I love the way he is all curled up on it, like it IS his already!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I read a lot of English authors...
boot, in hospital, ...ah, can't think of others just now.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> I read a lot of English authors...
> boot, in hospital, ...ah, can't think of others just now.


To ring someone, to be in the theatre (operation room), chap, bloke, pal, advert, telly, blimey... I read a lot of British authors too, and I enjoy it thoroughly - right now James Herriot's books and the Yorkshire accent are a riot to read!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, I just love Toby! He can sit on my sweaters any time!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: They always find the most comfortabe spot! :lol: 

Who could tell the gorgeous Toby off! :wink: 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was so thoughtful of your flatmate to leave Toby his jumper in case he gets cold. Awwww


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Toby is so cute noone could stay upset for long!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think he wanted that to be his blanket :lol: . Never heard the word jumper used as a dress here and I'm in Canada. Jumper could be someone that jumps from a building 8O , sounds like that to me anyway. :?


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> I think he wanted that to be his blanket :lol: . Never heard the word jumper used as a dress here and I'm in Canada. Jumper could be someone that jumps from a building 8O , sounds like that to me anyway. :?


Des, A jumper here in Canada is a dress that has shoulder straps that is worn over a blouse or sweater. They are commonly made out of denim.

I agree with the others, if it is left laying around, then it is fair game for laying on.

Beautiful kitty. I know I wouldn't be able to stay angry at him.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> I think he wanted that to be his blanket :lol: .


It *is* officially his blanket now :lol:. My flatmate says that Toby can have it as its old and a little out of shape.

Its now lining his mousie bed


----------

